# Macrom amps!!!!!!!!



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

These are my brother in laws amps! He is a GREAT guy and shamefully trustworthy..... (to much if you ask me) These amps are pristine and work great. I have seen them, used them, and helped install in his old Macrom demo vehicle. This kid is an absolutely incredible installer and takes care of his equipment like no other....I can promise you that! If someone on hear wants the pair let me know and I will see what I can work out. They are beautiful sounding amps by the way! Extremely rare in the US too!

Rare Macrom M1A.4150 4 ch amp amplifier No Reserve - eBay (item 260755235057 end time Mar-26-11 14:31:18 PDT)

Rare Macrom M1A.1500D 1 ch mono amplifier No Reserve - eBay (item 260755240767 end time Mar-26-11 14:39:14 PDT)


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

WOW nice, never seen these before but nice

GLWS


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, they are VERY nice amps! Great build quality and stunning looks in a clean install  Sexy and pretty rare..... The mono POUNDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

some sweet power here guys!!!!


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Am I the only guy who thinks that the Amp logo looks like a pair of testicles teabagging a green ball?

Sorry if I've offended anyone.


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

A green ball? Are you high?

LOL! I thought you were talking about the Macrom amps...not DAT's avatar X-D


----------



## Brsanko (Nov 27, 2009)

Have to admit, it's the first thing I see too.


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bump for a great friend of mine, and some good amps! These things are spotless, and sound great!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

You know craig?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Pat?


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yessir. How's things?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Great! How ya been? The Lex...gave it away (and I asked Craig How is the Lex coming, to think of it ?


----------

